# Ritchey breakaway: need plastic spacer to protect fork



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

My used breakaway cross came with a plastic spacer that fits in the fork where the wheel normally goes. That holds the fork the same width as if a wheel was in place. There wasn't one for the rear "fork" to keep that spaced. Do I need one? Does Ritchey sell? Thanks


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

My steel road frame came just the opposite. One separator that was at the rear and nothing in the front.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Billrush said:


> My used breakaway cross came with a plastic spacer that fits in the fork where the wheel normally goes. That holds the fork the same width as if a wheel was in place. There wasn't one for the rear "fork" to keep that spaced. Do I need one? Does Ritchey sell? Thanks


These things are standard on new frames being shipped everywhere. Just go to a bike shop and ask for some. They are likely considered garbage.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Like vertr said, they are used for shipping bikes and provide some protection for the fork and rear dropouts/frame from forces that may bend or damage the fork or frame. They don't offer too much protection, but I guess they're better than nothing just in case.
I use a piece of pvc pipe (about 1/2 diameter) cut to the correct width as a spacer which allows me to run the skewer through it and close it. It stays in place, provides a bit of protection, and I don't need to store the skewers.


----------

